
How bootstrapping works in the Communications Design Group (2016) - jarmitage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dweVuJBoK6o
======
jarmitage
By the same author, who has been ethnographically studying Bret Victor's lab:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14815772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14815772)
// [https://limn.it/utopian-hacks/](https://limn.it/utopian-hacks/)

